
Slavery Inspired Modern Business Management - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/race/caitlin-c-rosenthal-how-slavery-inspired-modern-business-management
======
adolph
_”every organization wants a certain number of people associated with it to be
deprived of a certain share of their freedom”_

[https://medium.com/incerto/how-to-legally-own-another-
person...](https://medium.com/incerto/how-to-legally-own-another-
person-4145a1802bf6)

